# avin a larff ??



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nissan : R35GTR - The ultimate Nissan GTR registration

Reckon worth about a grand ! BUT not 12k


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

He's trying his luck, wonder what he paid for it....................


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

some d*ck will buy it


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The guy was on here when the auction originally was on last year (or possibly the year before, cant remember)

He paid around £5k for it and I pointed out at the time that it is a depreciating asset. Many other plates will hold value, but ones which are specific to car models only last as long as that model is around.

He must be pissed to think anyone would be daft enough to pay 12K for that...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

As with all number plates it is worth what someone will pay - £12K might attract an offer he is happy with. If he paid £6K (IIRC it was around that with charges and VAT) it is worth at least that and probably more - and the model is still very current - people who buy and sell number plates will get it even if those of you that don't can't.:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

I wonder what yours would go for Toni?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not the thread, but I've never lost yet.:thumbsup: I think the R35 one will do well though...in time. It's never a 5 min job to sell these things.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

wonder no more...amazing what a quick search reveals:

original sale thread


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Why do people post these things up as if its a crime ?

Personally I cant see the problem.............. he had the sense to buy this when it came up and now has the ultimate 35 plate . 

It is better than money in the bank (which is worth maybe 4% ) so even if he eventually only got £7k thats a nice profit for doing bugger all.

he will always be able to get his money back so why shouldnt he advertise it at £12K

I have a few nice plates which Im happy to keep on the cars they suit but if someone made me a silly offer I would take them. As toni said a plates worth what someone will pay ( and you only need one person)

So just suppose....................

Someone orders a GTR instead of a 911/merc SL/R8 so cash not a problem .He joins the site and sees this thread He can have the ultimate number plate on it within his budget. Its probably being paid for by his company anyway so whats another 10k (or so )

In fact this thread may even help him to sell it ---the ultimate irony 

In fact I have a close mate that really fits the above and Im sure he would have bought it for 10K. 
He was going to buy a GTR but they only offered him 20K for his mint SL 500 merc that was booked a fait bit over £30k. And yes that does has an SL no plate so these people do exist

And if I had the money to buy a GTR I would probably make hime an offer for it


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

IMS said:


> wonder no more...amazing what a quick search reveals:
> 
> original sale thread


Hehe

Well yes 12k is a bit more realistic than 35k. Purchased at 6k to move on for a bit more, nothing wrong with a bit of profiteering if you can make the sale.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

he had the sense to buy this when it came up and now has the ultimate 35 plate . 


who says its the "ultimate" ?? Ask one of 2 A BEUT's lol

+ for £12k you could have the ULTIMATE brake upgrade !!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you want a standard car you'll probably prefer to spend your money on the plate.:thumbsup: It's horses for courses, good luck to him!


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

how much is L13 SKY worth


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

About £300


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Alex.....GTRSTAR. 
Is this the BEST add on for your GTR??


----------



## MNK (Dec 3, 2009)

Previous registrations search. Searches previous style registrations

looks like he spent £6k on it in '08. This is excluding VAT and auction tax (which I think is about 10%)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

always thought it was a nice plate, but not 6 or 10k's worth to me

I'd rather spend that on tyres and tranny fluid


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

GavGTR said:


> Hehe
> 
> Well yes 12k is a bit more realistic than 35k. Purchased at 6k to move on for a bit more, nothing wrong with a bit of profiteering if you can make the sale.


damn, Boosted was on good form on that thread.. 35k WAS taking the proverbial....!! numpty


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> About £300


its worth more than that:runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

£300-01 ??


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks:chairshot


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I have K155 MEN on my wifes E93 330d and it is funny the smiles and comments from all ages, especially the kids on the motorway.....I will hold out to sell to the right buyer....so Mr Michaels, Messer Norton, Mr John....to name a few spring to mind.....

I would never pay £35k or even £12k for a car model plate, but I would have paid some good money for a recent plate in the Auction BMW TOY...blinding...


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I have F8 OFF


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I new someone years ago with HRH 2 on a metro... fine car


----------



## jameyboy (Aug 27, 2009)

I saw that plate on a black GTR in a car park near Tower Hill about 6 months ago. It looked cool, but only because I knew what it meant.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

NINEIR0N said:


> Alex.....GTRSTAR.
> Is this the BEST add on for your GTR??


Im hoping that theyll name the next GTR the X10 GTR

Then I can charge someone 12 grand for my plate :lamer:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

rossmcleod said:


> its worth more than that:runaway:


From new reg website:

V28 SKY = £271
W29 SKY = £271
V31 SKY = £271
W44 SKY =£271
W50 SKY = 271

Ok so L13 SKY has a bigger range of cars to go on, but i'll stand by my original estimate of 300 quid (that said, its worth what someone is willing to pay for it) My plate cost me 500 quid and shortly after I was offered 3k, but I haven't sold it


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

R35 GTR was on the demo car at Marshalls - think he "loaned" it to them while his car was being ordered. I went out in the car a few times so it was legal and not just a show plate - lol.

It is a great plate though - but £12,000 :bawling: mind you if he gets 12k for it good on him.

I got a nice plate I think and what made it even better is I got it from my GF as an Xmas pressie!:thumbsup:


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> I have F8 OFF


Is that something related to a broken computer keyboard..!?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

in Denmark for around £750 you can have anything you want up to 7 letters..(as long as no one else has it), you only get it for 5 years then you need to pay again..


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

_shaun_ said:


> R35 GTR was on the demo car at Marshalls - think he "loaned" it to them while his car was being ordered. I went out in the car a few times so it was legal and not just a show plate - lol.
> 
> It is a great plate though - but £12,000 :bawling: mind you if he gets 12k for it good on him.
> 
> I got a nice plate I think and what made it even better is I got it from my GF as an Xmas pressie!:thumbsup:


You're correct, we were lucky enough to have it on our demo for about 6 months. Have to say, it did look really good


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

bazza_g said:


> Is that something related to a broken computer keyboard..!?


It was related to the asking price of R35 GTR


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> It was related to the asking price of R35 GTR


I don't get it??


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

cleethorpes said:


> I don't get it??


Me neither :nervous:


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

I had it originally but sold it along with car when I moved to Singapore. It was sold back some months ago - sad that they both had to go but I got a good return. 

After I bought it at auction I was told that there was a buyer who deeply regreted not bidding more (it was one of those Sealed Bid auctions) and if he knew it was available would pay me a tidy sum so yes, I did advertise it and don't regret for a moment doing so despite the amount of grief I got over it - we all have to make a living and its not like I was conning anybody. Anyhow it didn't sell (for which i was very glad), lent it to Davros for their demo until my car was available. Had 6 very happy months with it, drove it to work everyday and the feedback I got from both the car and the plate was very positive.

Do I regret paying £6k for it? Never, it is the perfect plate for a fantastic car. 

Is it worth £12k now ? Who can say but if a car fan with money wants to put it on theircar then £12k is peanuts. Granted they could do other things with that money but who's to say they can't do both!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

£12k for a plate is a 5th of the cars value - you could do a lot better with the money.


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> £12k for a plate is a 5th of the cars value - you could do a lot better with the money.


And a GTR is a 5th of the price of a house - your point being?

The guy that bought K1 NGS, or F1 or any other plate is probably spending at least the same percentage of the value of their car - it's not for everybody but people do.

Good luck to the guy - He has a one off where there are now a few thousand GTRs out there so rarity is on his side and it costs peanuts to keep it on retention.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Just the fact that £12k is over priced for THIS plate 

PS I own 4 private plates and am aware of the value of them and others on the market


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Steve said:


> Just the fact that £12k is over priced for THIS plate
> 
> PS I own 4 private plates and am aware of the value of them and others on the market


So what is the value for this plate ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think I agree with you Steve. I have a plate I bought for £5K and put it on a MK1 MR2. The worth of the car didn't really come into it, it was the plate I wanted. There are plenty of people who can _easily_ afford an R35GTR, and _easily_ additionally afford this plate. It's best not to judge it on the worth of the car or what you would personally do IMHO.

£12K, worth putting it up for that and seeing what offers you get I reckon.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess it's what _you_ value it as really? I mean most plates would have a minimum value, but if someone wants it bad enough and have the funds, they will pay it?

I think you are right Steve in that 12k it "too much" for it but then someone else would see it and think bargin! So it depends on the buyer and I know if I was selling it (and I guess most people) I would put it up for the maximum price I think I could get for it?

Some people buy parts and say they got it at "£???????" and I'm there thinking "wow all that money on ????. Where as I would spend the money on other ??????? etc?


Some people would spend loads on Carbon fiber bits for their cars and others would spend loads on tuning the car....but then some would just buy it all! So depends on the buyer really....?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

My feeling on this is more that this plate will always be a depreciating asset compared with plates with names/initials, purely because it is model specific.

12k seems high right now with life still in the R35 model and used prices relatively high, but anyone buying that plate will see used R35 GTR prices fall and as such, the market value of R35 GTR will diminish too.

As an example, would anyone pay 12k for R32 GTR?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Somebody might if they had a mint R32 they'd spent £60K on! Those people do exist. Let's face it, a GTR is not a 'basic' car, they will always attract a premium anyway (GTR Tax anyone?). Nope your average young bloke who has got money for tuning or plate wouldn't buy it. But as a collector on a collectable car...who knows.

What I think is it could dip a bit at some point, but as a collectable car, which these are, ultimately it could be quite valuable!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I am not going to pay 12k for a plate as the insurance is as much as my age 

I like normal ones already so CS60 R35 is enough (CS= Cardiff Skyline, 60 =2010 skyline) for me


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> As an example, would anyone pay 12k for R32 GTR?


As that plate can't be put on an R32, it isn't really worth all that much to anyone.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

SimonM said:


> As that plate can't be put on an R32, it isn't really worth all that much to anyone.


doh/you're right of course.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

i'm sure value is just one of those personal things

surprise Nissan haven't snapped it up


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

4 pages of nonsense


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> i'm sure value is just one of those personal things
> 
> surprise Nissan haven't snapped it up


Ed, so am I, as the original owner I was shocked, but i do think fair value at the moment is somewhere between £5k and £12k - huge difference but only one seller into a market of 1000s so do the maths......

Everybody enjoy what is a great car......

My last post - Goodnight:sadwavey:


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

For instant 'I am a bell end' status, just add a private plate.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:



Max Boost said:


> For instant 'I am a bell end' status, just add a private plate.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

In the new year a certain R35 owner will buy a new R35 and register it with 'BE11 END' as his private plate. :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Max Boost said:


> In the new year a certain R35 owner will buy a new R35 and register it with 'BE11 END' as his private plate. :chuckle:


Didn't realise you were getting a 35


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Didn't realise you were getting a 35


sorry dude, that wont happen, I'm not gay.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Bell end status, LOL. /Meh.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Bell end status, LOL. /Meh.


 sorry miss, the devil made me do it. The best plate ever, was on a mk4 cortina, it read 'OBO 110X', that has to be the ultimate private plate.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

robsm said:


> 4 pages of nonsense


Yeah..and soon to be 5 and counting....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Max Boost said:


> sorry miss, the devil made me do it. The best plate ever, was on a mk4 cortina, it read 'OBO 110X', that has to be the ultimate private plate.


I'm still waiting for a 35 owner to buy A17 WAT :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

robsm said:


> 4 pages of nonsense


Rubbish !!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive got 2 private plates and i'm a proper bell end

mook


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> ive got 2 private plates and i'm a proper bell end
> 
> mook


but we love you anyway.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

aw shucks, fank u


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Some more than others - Big Boy


----------

